# Installation problem with partition definition



## fernando.albuquerque (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi guys,

I'm having a problem with FreeBSD12 installation. I have Debian installed, with 1 TB and left 177 GB free for FreeBSD.
At the partition moment I can't setting it due the mess, as shown on screens attached.
Does anyone knows what's happening ?

Thank you so much in advance.


----------

